# Bike-Klau in Lübeck



## kaputznmann (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
mir wurde mein BERGAMONT KIEZ 040 aus dem Jahr 2008 gestohlen. Es ist im Orginalzustand, nur hinten ist eine Mavic-Felgeverbaut. Geklaut wurde es am letzten Mittwoch an der Emil-Possehl-Schule.

Der Rahmen ist matt-schwarz und hatt Kettenführung, hinten eine Sram X-5 und vorne eine Sun Ditch-Witch-Felge. Bremsen sind von Avid, mechanisch.

Ich vermisse es und bin sauer auf Denjenigen, der es geklaut hat. Der Polizei ist es gemeldet, ist ja klar.

Traurige Grüße,
Felix


----------



## kaputznmann (7. Mai 2008)

Hat keiner etwas gesehen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (7. Mai 2008)

stell mal noch ein bild und am besten die rahmennummer hier rein.

ich hatte mal sehr viel glueck mit dem forum hier und habe mein geklautes bike wiederbekommen  siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167049


----------

